# Any dirtbike riders here? Especially in Cali, I got some questions!



## B Lopez (Sep 9, 2007)

Im looking to buy a dirt bike, my first. Used, of course.

Where do I start? What size would I need. Being 5'10" and 200lbs. Im thinking 125, maybe 200, 2 or 4 stroke? 

Im not looking for oodles of power, just something to have fun on when Im out on surf trips/vacation at Pismo, SD, or out in bumfucknowhere Colorado.

What about brands, I dig Honda for reliability for sure, but I like KTM's orangeness. Wouldnt mind Yamaha or Kawasaki either. What models to look at? Looking for semi-auto. I want to change gears on my own, but dont want a clutch. At all.  

What about registering and insurance? I know nothing about this. Will this cost me out the butt?

Any info I left out you need?

Im looking at spending not more than 2500, but the cheaper the better


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 9, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> What about brands, I dig Honda for reliability for sure, but I like KTM's orangeness. Wouldnt mind Yamaha or Kawasaki either.



Husqvarna,but they have a clutch and are expensive.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 9, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Husqvarna,but they have a clutch and are expensive.



If I cant pronounce it...


----------



## El Caco (Sep 9, 2007)

If you want a reliable, trouble free, low maintenance bike then go for an older air cooled XR.

Low maintenance dirt bikes do not exist anymore. Todays dirt bike are like F1 race cars, they are built for ultimate performance and as such require constant maintenance.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 9, 2007)

I'd also recommend a pit bike, I realise they are small, but they can be set up to be comfortable and they are cheap, reliable and a shit load of fun.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 9, 2007)

What's a pit bike?

edit: no go on the pit bikes, I'd like something full-sized



Firedragon said:


> If you want a reliable, trouble free, low maintenance bike then go for an older air cooled XR.
> 
> Low maintenance dirt bikes do not exist anymore. Todays dirt bike are like F1 race cars, they are built for ultimate performance and as such require constant maintenance.



That's a Honda, right?

_Constant maintenance_ as in...


(btw, the tuflite surfboard I got is AWESOME.)


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 9, 2007)

Honda CRF70F


----------



## El Caco (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes the XR is a Honda. 

The newer CRF 250's and 450's and the other newer 4 stroke bike engines incorporate the latest technology and are high performance machines making approx 1+ HP for every 10cc, these things start to make power when the revs get high and rev out to ridiculous 10000+ rpm requiring constant servide and repair.

The valves on these newer bikes need constant adjustment and these bikes usually require a tear down service every 8 hours of operation. This is totally acceptable for my friends that race, they tear down their motors after every meet and change the rings and anything else that needs replacing, adjust the valves etc. but it is unacceptable for me.

2 Strokes are generally higher maintenance but lower cost as they have less moving parts.

Generally the smaller CRF 150/230 bikes are more reliable as they are more orientated to trail riding, better still are the older thumpers but they are also heavier and do not handle as well.

So you could look at older XR's, TT's, DR's etc. or you could also look at the Chinese bikes. The same manufacturers of the pit bikes also make full size bikes using the same engines. Have a look around the pit bike sites and you will find full size 150's and also some Chinese CRF copies, these bikes are cheaper and usually more reliable than the Japanese bikes.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 10, 2007)

What years are we talking by older ones? 

Hmm.. I think I'll look into the CRFs since I wouldnt be doing more than trails/surf checks on the beach. I want something with that modern edge rather than a beater look.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 10, 2007)

The older ones I'm talking about are early 90's.

If you want the modern look yeah go with something like the CRF 150/230 or TTR range, the bigger CRF's will be more hassle than you want to know about, but the smaller ones are basically an XR in a new frame, they are a bit heavier but more reliably as they combine the old and new technology.

I still recommend you go for one of the Chinese bikes like the Hummer dirt bikes or United Motors DTF 150, they are the same bikes but less expensive and they are just as if not more reliable than the Japanese bikes they copy.

There is a shit load of different options, but your best bet would be to find a local dealer, usually places that sell pit bikes, and buy whatever model they have the best ones to go for are the ones that are exact copies of a Honda CRF or Yamaha as then you can buy parts from the local Honda or Yamaha dealer.

These are some of the examples I come up with after a quick search but like I said your best bet is to see what's available in your area or do a search and find a model that is a copy of a Jap bike and buy it from Ebay or similar.

Hummer 250

ZumaXB31-BXmotos250ccDirtbike

Amazon.com: VX200cc Dirt Bike with Perimeter Frame (VX200PR): Sports & Outdoors

2007 United Motors DSF 200

Dirt Bike, China dirt bike manufacturer and Factory--China Longstar Scooters Bikes Manufacturing Co.,Ltd.

Have a quick look around here and you will realise why I can't give you a definite brand name to go with, there are so many different models all based on the same bikes, but if the US is anything like Australia you should be able to find a dealer that imports and assembles these bikes and sells them under their own brand.


----------



## BigM555 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think Firedragon is on to something.

I recently did some research on the Chinese bikes and would also recommend them for the type of riding you describe. A few friends around my area have picked up some of the smaller bikes for their kids and they are pretty happy with them.

I personally looked into the 250 Hummer & Zuma's. I don't expect to be catching a whole lot of air these days. Just beating the trails in the woods. They certainly seem to have less power than some of the Jap bikes but as Firedragon pointed out, you shouldn't be replacing parts as often either. There is an ongoing price for that kind of performance.

I've been told these bikes are based on late 80's to early 90's Honda tooling which is certainly nothing to sneeze at either. Was certainly good enough for me when I was a kid. In some cases I've heard you can buy OEM Honda parts and bolt them right on. 

Better yet. The price. I can get a 250 Hummer delivered to the freight depot about 30km from my home for $1100 CDN.

Now, if I just had somewhere to put it. 

One note: I've heard they aren't very liberal with the loctite on the Chinese bikes. It's recommended you get a tube and go over all the critical fasteners before any serious riding.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 10, 2007)

BigM555 said:


> One note: I've heard they aren't very liberal with the loctite on the Chinese bikes. It's recommended you get a tube and go over all the critical fasteners before any serious riding.



I'll second that from experience, while it is a practice that should be followed with any new bike it is especially important to check for anything loose on the Chinese bikes.


----------

